# A few choices...Any opinions?



## buz100 (Jan 11, 2010)

After going to all the shops in town, I'm left almost more confused then before! I currently ride on the local trails and am really liking MTB'ing, but looking to get a road bike for some good exercise and for when I can't make it to the trails. This is my first road bike.

My choices and my opinions... Does anyone have any input? It seems all the (major componets) are the same. Sora/Tiagra. 

Ok, First is the Allez sport double (I believe it was the double as the chainring only had two sprockets...Unless there are other differences?) I liked the way this bike felt and it didn't have any white saddles, grips etc. to get dirtied up.

Another, is the Trek 1.2. I didn't feel anything "special" about the bike. It felt fine, (once again, white saddle,grips-grrrrr!!!!)but I didn't particularly like the way it road- however it does come with $100 in accessories from the shop so I can buy some clipless pedals (I already have some Sette Element shoes, and I love my clip less MTB) and maybe some other accessories. Also...Quick question on Trek's site I see it says Sora/sora...However in the pictures it shows it has a Tiagra? I forgot to look in store...


The last bike that looks absolutely GREAT is the F95 team edition (Garmin paint, matte black!) http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/2010-Product-Catalog/Road/F-Series/F95-Team.aspx The like this bike, it felt good but the micro.shift shifters were....diffrent? I liked them in that the I wouldn't accidentally down shift because I was braking, but what's the general consensus on these vs. Shimanos? I think the Shimanos's were easier with brake lever integration, but I didn't like how my roadie noob self would down shift accidentally while trying to corner. While this bike is sexy, I see the saddle, grip tape and tires (all white) getting REALLY dirty and...unappealing? As it is, the sparkly white (the bike just got out of the box as I road it) tires were already mucked up with brown road slush when I got done with my whopping 1/2 mile ride. 

Anyhow, I'm having a hard time choosing. The Felt and Allez come from the same shop, that will give me a fitting on a trainer when I buy the bike and also said to do a fitting if I grow, although I'm not sure a fitting will necessarily help me, as I'm only using this to have some fun? Wheras, the Trek as I claimed has $100 in accessories, so I won't have to spend $ like I would on the Felt and Allez for some clipless pedals. The Trek would be the definate choice because of that, but I'm not excited with the ride like I am the F95 and Allez. Anyone have any opinions? I really can't figure this out myself!

(A silly question, one bike shop I did not visit is predominantly Giant bikes, I looked- but could not find any bike that fall in my 800 price range. Are there some I am missing?)


----------



## dan711 (Feb 26, 2010)

I was in the same boat up until last week. I rode many bikes (specialized, trek, kona, cannondale, fuji). They all had a similar feel to me. I narowed it down to the Cannondale CAAD9 and the Fuji Roubaix-which is what I ended up with. I've been mtb'ing for a few years myself and wanted to get a taste of road biking. Test ride as many as possible and then take the plunge.


----------



## dafocks33 (Feb 16, 2010)

spend a few hundred more dollars and get the Cadd9. The frame is one of my favorites and I have test rode a bunch of more expensive bikes. For alumimum it is by far the best choice IMO. F95 had great reviews last year for a entry level "Race Bike". Allez would be the best all around choice from the good reviews I have read.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

buz100 said:


> After going to all the shops in town, I'm left almost more confused then before! I currently ride on the local trails and am really liking MTB'ing, but looking to get a road bike for some good exercise and for when I can't make it to the trails. This is my first road bike.
> 
> My choices and my opinions... Does anyone have any input? It seems all the (major componets) are the same. Sora/Tiagra.
> 
> ...


If you shuffle your priorities a bit, I think you're choices will become clear. As I see it, you really only have two.

Fit matters most, so IMO a shop that's throwing in $100 in accessories (with no mention of their fit process) isn't giving you a whole lot, because you're essentially paying for the accessories by purchasing the bike - it's in the selling price - and they're still making money. OTOH, the shop that's described the initial fit process and offers tweaks to fit in the future is actually adding a valuable post purchase service (along with a good initial fit). Sure, they're making money as well, but at least they're not misleading you into thinking you'll get a $100 fitting for free. Beyond that, you actually LIKE the two bikes this LBS carries, so you've got a win/ win situation going.

Here's what I suggest you do. Cross the Trek (and that LBS) off your list and go ride the Allez and Felt again. They're both nice bikes, but the deal breaker may be the microshift lever. Many people prefer that type of shifter to the Sora on the Allez, but that may not be you. It may also be that it's new to you and you'll adjust to pretty quickly. The second test ride might help to sort that out. And stop worrying about dirtying up the tires and white tape - bikes are tools, not jewels!  

RE: the Giants. AFAIK, the only Giant close to your price range is the Defy1 ($800) an 2 (out of your price range). Their geo allows for a slightly more upright position, so depending on your preferences, they may be worth a look.


----------



## buz100 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks PJ, I'll have to try the giant defy. I see it has s 2300 components, these are of lesser components than the bikes I'm looking at,right? About the micro/shift lever, will that give me better shifts? I'm kind of surprised that most prefer it, I thought it'd be the other way around.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

buz100 said:


> Thanks PJ, I'll have to try the giant defy. I see it has s 2300 components, these are of lesser components than the bikes I'm looking at,right? About the micro/shift lever, will that give me better shifts? I'm kind of surprised that most prefer it, I thought it'd be the other way around.


One correction - it's the Defy 3 that's in your prive range, not 1 as I previously posted.

I think the Allez is spec'd a shade better than the Defy, but it's still worth a look. 2300 is on a par with Sora, so shifting will be similar.

Regarding my comment on microshift versus Sora. The reason most prefer the dual levers is because you can access both from the drops _or_ hoods. When riding in the drops it's difficult to reach the thumb shifter that the 2300 and Sora shifters employ. It's not that one shifts better than the other, more, depending on hand placement one is a little more ergonomic than the other. But if you like Sora/ 2300, go for it! 

One thing worth discussing with your LBS is differences in gearing. The Allez is 9 spd with a standard double (also available in a compact), the Felt also uses 9 spd but with only a compact crank. The Giant uses 8 spd but with a triple crankset. The best choice for you would depend primarily on your level fitness and the terrain you ride. I know this gets a little confusing, but all indications are you're dealing with a pretty good LBS, so pick their brains before you buy!


----------



## buz100 (Jan 11, 2010)

From the bit of research I have done, a full triple is for more of a terrain that has high elevation changes (or those not in the best physical fitness) , and a compact is more for flat terrains and high fitness(I probably have that all wrong, but I never knew about cranks before this)? I'm in Florida, and I remember the LBS owner mentioning that he usually sticks to compact(or it could have been standard, I didn't know what he was talking about at the time) since it's so flat and that I'll get a smoother front shift with, while losing a chain ring- as it was describe it laymen turns to me.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

buz100 said:


> From the bit of research I have done, a full triple is for more of a terrain that has high elevation changes (or those not in the best physical fitness) , and a compact is more for flat terrains and high fitness(I probably have that all wrong, but I never knew about cranks before this)? I'm in Florida, and I remember the LBS owner mentioning that he usually sticks to compact(or it could have been standard, I didn't know what he was talking about at the time) since it's so flat and that I'll get a smoother front shift with, while losing a chain ring- as it was describe it laymen turns to me.


You're not as far off on your description as you might think, except I might say ( in general terms) a compact is a good compromise between std and triple, for those who ride rolling hills and are in decent shape. But no matter, living in Florida I'd say you're more than safe going with the compact.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

PJ352 always gives great advice, so listen to him! One note, as a fellow Floridian, I have a standard 53/39 double up front (12-25 cassette in back), and it is perfectly fine for any "hills" around my parts. I probably would be fine with a compact 50/34 too because I am rarely in the highest gear cogs in the rear -- only when around 35+ mph. I (personally) would definitely have zero use for the 30 tooth chainring on a triple due to the flat terrain here.

Whatever bike you end up choosing, make sure you ride the heck out of it and enjoy the ride!


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

buz100 said:


> The Trek would be the definate choice because of that, but I'm not excited with the ride like I am the F95 and Allez.


That did it for me - rule out the Trek and go back to the Felt/Specialized LBS and try them both again. A good LBS can be a huge help, and you want to be happy with that choice too. Fit is really important even if it's your first road bike. The other one may be a good shop, but it sounds like the Felt/Specialized LBS is more concerned with fit - a plus in my book, and add to that you liked those two better anyway.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

The Giant Defy is a dynamite bike. Search Google by typing in "Giant Defy Reviews." Nobody, I mean nobody, has a bad thing to say about this bike.


----------



## buz100 (Jan 11, 2010)

I went to ride a defy 3, liked the way it felt- wasn't crazy about the components. I went back to the felt/specialized dealer and rode the f95 and Allez again. The Allez is the bike I'm going for  as the Felt just stretched me out a little to much, even though the LBS told me they could probably fix it with there free fit- I think it would be better to get the bike that fit me right off the bat. Just gotta get finances straight and I'll be the owner of Allez sport compact  .


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

buz100 said:


> I went to ride a defy 3, liked the way it felt- wasn't crazy about the components. I went back to the felt/specialized dealer and rode the f95 and Allez again. The Allez is the bike I'm going for  as* the Felt just stretched me out a little to much*, even though the LBS told me they could probably fix it with there free fit- I think it would be better to get the bike that fit me right off the bat. Just gotta get finances straight and I'll be the owner of Allez sport compact  .


Funny you should mention that. I had the same experience with the F4 when I was shopping for bikes a couple of years ago. I agree with your assessment that you're better off with a bike that's closer in fit right out of the box, because getting that fit dialed in will only require minor tweaking, at most.

The point is moot, but judging from 'F' series geo, head tube lengths are comparably shorter than most other brands, so your stretched out feeling could have been due to _both_ reach and drop, because reach extends as bars drop. 

Since you haven't actually picked up the bike yet, it's premature to congratulate you, but be sure to update us when you do. And pics would be nice.


----------



## LMWEL (Jan 5, 2010)

*09 ...$800*



Mr. Versatile said:


> The Giant Defy is a dynamite bike. Search Google by typing in "Giant Defy Reviews." Nobody, I mean nobody, has a bad thing to say about this bike.


I resemble that remark ! Funny , the 1.2 , the Allez , the Z100 , and the Defy were my short list . It all came down to fit and feel , and maybe color (oops,did I say that). It really doesn't matter what any one else likes or rides . It's YOUR ride , enjoy ! BTW , My choice was......


----------



## uberalles (Aug 13, 2009)

I rode everything under the sun......and i went w/ the allez
great bike so far .... i have made upgrades 
but over all i'm happy with it


----------



## buz100 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok, so I'm ready to buy (the shop was closed today and yesterday)- However I figured out since it's a Red Allez it's the '09. It's going for 850- should I ask them to order a black '10 (not sure if I can get it for the same price), or should I quit floundering around and get the '09? I looked and I can't find any difference in specs.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

buz100 said:


> Ok, so I'm ready to buy (the shop was closed today and yesterday)- However I figured out since it's a Red Allez it's the '09. It's going for 850- should I ask them to order a black '10 (not sure if I can get it for the same price), or should I quit floundering around and get the '09? I looked and I can't find any difference in specs.


If you're talking about the Allez Sport Compact, there's are numerous differences that make the '09 the better buy, namely the 105 drivetrain. The '10 has been downgraded to Sora/ Tiagra which is fine, but given the choice for the same or close to the same price, I'd go with the '09. See if they can get the '09 in Satin Black.


----------



## buz100 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hm.... I thought the shop said it was the compact. But the solid red one is the one I rode....Which is merely the "double"?

http://www.specialized.com/zz/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=38496&menuItemId=0


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

buz100 said:


> Hm.... I thought the shop said it was the compact. But the solid red one is the one I rode....Which is merely the "double"?
> 
> http://www.specialized.com/zz/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=38496&menuItemId=0


If the bike you linked to is the one you rode and is priced at $850, then (assuming you'd prefer black) you might as well ask them to order the '10 Allez Sport compact. It should be the same price since $850 is MSRP. And you're right, same specs.

FWIW the '10 Allez Sport is the equivalent of the '09 Allez. the Compact/ Double/ Triple designations are just a reference to the cranksets.


----------



## buz100 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hmm... Not sure, the red is better for visibility purposes I think..Decisions, decisions.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

buz100 said:


> Hmm... Not sure, the red is better for visibility purposes I think..Decisions, decisions.


That's what High Viz jerseys are for!! :thumbsup: 

View attachment 193286


----------



## buz100 (Jan 11, 2010)

Went to the shop, they found a black '09 in their warehouse- and I'll be picking the bike up Thursday for a fit


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

buz100 said:


> Went to the shop, they found a black '09 in their warehouse- and I'll be picking the bike up Thursday for a fit


_There ya go... decision made!! _:thumbsup:


----------



## buz100 (Jan 11, 2010)

Alright, I got the bike and I'm going for a spin in a bit when the weather clears up (hopefully). Quick question, the Specialized mondo tires call for 115-125psi. Seems pretty high. I'm 165 and the road conditions aren't perfect, should I leave it at 90 or go up to 115?


----------



## sleepyluke (Oct 13, 2009)

I bought an 09 Allez sport last week and took it out this weekend. I love it. I ended up spending $50 more than the 2010 Elite (I think this is the new 105 series) and got the Sport in the flat black. So far so good. About 25 miles in and we are becoming friends....

CORRECTION - $50 more than the current sport which is not a 105 bike....


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

buz100 said:


> Alright, I got the bike and I'm going for a spin in a bit when the weather clears up (hopefully). Quick question, the Specialized mondo tires call for 115-125psi. Seems pretty high. I'm 165 and the road conditions aren't perfect, should I leave it at 90 or go up to 115?


Given your weight and speaking in general terms, IMO 110 front/ 115 rear would be acceptable. For future reference, here's a chart. Use it as a guide (rather than a rule), because riding styles and road conditions aren't factored in.
http://www.michelinbicycletire.com/michelinbicycle/index.cfm?event=airpressure.view


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

sleepyluke said:


> I bought an 09 Allez sport last week and took it out this weekend. I love it. I ended up spending $50 more than the 2010 Elite (I think this is the new 105 series) and got the Sport in the flat black. So far so good. About 25 miles in and we are becoming friends....


_Good_ choice... enjoy!! :thumbsup:


----------

